# Pick up- Running Hot in Florida



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Pick up- Running Hot in Florida.

this is a 1997 Nissan Pick up. 2WD.
and XE body.

the Weather has been very hot last couple of days.
.
What happened was the Temp gauge was climbing up to the "H"
on the top of the Gauge.
it went up to about 3/4 of the way up the gauge.

so When Im driving in traffic, and had air flow, the gauge dropped to only
about 1/2 way up the gauge.

but when at the red light / stopped: 3/4 of the way up the gauge.
When I got home, I checked level,

and it was low, and I added about a quart of water to the radiator, and also added some to the Over flow bottel too.

My question is : what action should I take? should I assume that there is a leak in the cooling system?
or maybe it evaperated out of the system. 
could the thermostate be malfunctioning?

I have notice a little puddle under the truck , but dont know what it was.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*Update - next projects*

Just an update, temp gauge seemd to be normal last 24 hours.
after adding about a Qt. of Water to radiator.
Im guessing that the high temps lately contributed to the problem, 
its been in the mid 90's with high humidity, last few days.

This truck is my daily driver. so critial to keep it running.

My next project will probably:

-Replacing the radiator hoses and clamps with OEM hoses and OEM clamps. 
-Replacing Thermostat. with a OEM. Thermostat.
- Visual check for any leaks..


Any comments / observations?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Antifreeze is designed to allow the coolant in your system to rise above 200 degrees F. If you only have water in your radiator, it is going to boil out when the engine gets hot.

Are you running your AC while the temperature is up that high? My truck will creep into the HOT range on a hot day if I turn the AC on.

Also, you might want to check the fan clutch. If it goes out, the clutch would not engage when the engine gets hot.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks JP2code, that sounds like good advise. 
I'll add checking the coolant / antifreeze , and checking the fan clutch to my "To-Do" list.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shut-Trip said:


> When Im driving in traffic, and had air flow, the gauge dropped to only about 1/2 way up the gauge.
> 
> but when at the red light / stopped: 3/4 of the way up the gauge.


JP2 mentioned the fan clutch. The fan clutch is free wheeling at high speed but at low speed or idle it should be pulling air through the radiator. If it's broken causing free wheeling at low speed, then the coolant system will surely overheat.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

I'd rather spend $50 or $100 bucks on a few parts, and labor, instead of burning up the aluminum head,
or blowing the gasket. ( and my bank account).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you mentioned a puddle under the truck, would it have been under the right (pass) side?? and did you have the ac running?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

SPEEDO said:


> you mentioned a puddle under the truck, would it have been under the right (pass) side?? and did you have the ac running?


The engine appearenly was leaking a little oil.
The A/c hasnet worked for a month, so I dont turn it on at all.

Latest symptom was the coolant was rustly looking so Next, Im going to change out the coolant.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

The fan clutch was mentioned, a likely suspect. Note that the fan clutch will still spin very fast even when it is gone bad. It just will not engage fully and blow enough air when it is bad. Also make sure your radiator shroud is installed properly to maximize the amount of air passing through your radiator. Also, the rust in the radiator coolant could signal issues. The radiator will become clogged slowly and have spots where coolant is not running through it, which reduces your cooling surface area little by little. Flush radiator each year and use coolant. If it is clogged then you need service on it or a new one.
In a pinch you can turn your interior heater on high to help pull heat out of the engine. The heater uses a miniature radiator to heat the interior so it will increase the cooling effect on the engine.
hope this helps


----------

